
IPad Vision in 1994? For visionary Roger Fidler, a lot of what-ifs - iProject
http://www.washingtonpost.com/business/for-tablet-computer-visionary-roger-fidler-a-lot-of-what-ifs/2012/02/28/gIQAM0kN1R_story.html
======
petrilli
So, we'll just ignore the Dynabook in 1968 that precedes them all? Having an
idea is about 0.001% of "invention". The rest is all the "little details".

